# Why would she be phoning me?!!



## Kindone

Guys- 7 months ago my H cheated on me with this *****; a very short affair. She phoned me 2-3 times over a week ago and had a cheek to tell me that I was stupid for still being with my cheating H!!! H nd I are in reconciliation and it's going ok with some few frustrating hiccups; only Jan 2013 was my DDay!! Anyway, I has another call a few minutes ago(number blocked)! Nothing was said so I can't prove that's still her phoning me although I'm fairly sure that's her. I've just phoned my H and told him this, he's asked me to text him the *****'s number so he could phone her to see what's her deal!!! Now, I'm not so sure of this idea, I think it would be a rather stupid on my behalf to allow H to phone her but I would like to hear your fair comments/takings on this one. Okay, I admit I shouldn't answer any blocked numbers phone calls as H has just said as well. I don't normally answer them but I've recently answered them out of curiosity I guess. I feel like going and try to find where this ***** comes from/lives; I really could kill her! I've not done anything to her; she's the one who agreed to pursue the affair with a married man with kids!! Oh, by the way, only 2-3weeks she text me calling my H a whimp of a man that I call a husband(I had text her first telling her what I thought of her; I was having a bad day)!! Funnily enough that really cheesed me off hearing such a low life call the man I have respected, loved(still do), father of my kids a whimp!!


----------



## soulpotato

I recommend that you both completely ignore her existence. Especially since you are trying to R. The more you interact with her and respond to her, the more you give her what she wants and feed this behavior of hers. You should both block her numbers and not answer if you're not sure who's calling. She's no doubt angry that you and your H are trying to R and she's out of the picture. She will try to screw that up in any way she can.


----------



## thompkevin

Well, she is obviously hurt and has a lot of emotional problems that she is finding hard to deal with. You can expect her to continue harassing you. You should choose to just ignore her for the sake of your mental peace.


----------



## Kindone

Thank you soulpotato and thompkevin. Good advices, I certainly will ignore her. Apologies to everyone for my colourful language in my original post by the way.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

She's literally trying to break your marriage up, so your h will run back to her. I agree that she's hurt and very emotionally unstable. She's upset your h stopped contact with her.

I agree to ignore her. Hang up the phone if she calls. If you see her drive by, call the police and get a restraining order against her. She should not be stalking you or obsessing over this.


----------



## mablenc

Can you change your number? I also would send her a no contact or I will fille a harassment charge letter to her. 

And it's good not to have your husband contact her, that's what she's after.


----------



## hibiscus

This woman is purely thinking of herself and all she thinks is that your H chose to be with you instead of her. She is feeling rejected and used. But it doesn't give her the right to vent her issues onto you. 

I would try and rise above all this and ignore her. That would be even worse for her


----------



## Jellybeans

soulpotato said:


> *I recommend that you both completely ignore her existence.* Especially since you are trying to R. The more you interact with her and respond to her, the more you give her what she wants and feed this behavior of hers.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

This cannot be stated enough. She is trying to strike a chord and it will work as long as you feed into her bullsh!t. Block any number that you don't recognize that keeps calling. Call your phone company or do it online (my service allows this).

It's like a child with a tantrum. Do you give in with a tantrum? No, you ignore. Silence will send a huge loud lesson.


----------



## Kindone

Thank goodness she moved out of the area and went back to wherever she came from; for my sake it's a good thing. Otherwise I would have committed something that would have regretted for the rest of my life. This excuse of nature has really angered me terribly. However, I will take your advices and ignore that low life. Thanks again guys.


----------

